# TimeScapes: Rapture



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

I know it's not strictly still photography, but the line between video and standard photography is becoming thinner and thinner these days.

This one has been around for a while, but I really like Tom Lowe's work and the movement especially that he creates instead of just the normal still video shots.

TimeScapes: Rapture Best played full screen, hi-res.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Wow!!! That is awesome, thanks for posting!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, definitely best on HD full-screen :grin: - Well found TG, good posting


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

seen it before but it still takes my breath away .. fantastic stuff !!


----------

